# nw indiana subs wanted



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Subs needed in Nw Indiana Dyer, Schererville, Griffith, Hobart, St. John, Crown Point just to name a few of the areas that we cover pm if interested


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Sounds like youll be busy this year. Im in Valparaiso and looking to sub myself out. Fully insured and have 5 yrs exp. I know of some others that may be interested also. Are these commercial lots, shoveling, salting?

John


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

pm sent........


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

bump to the top


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

we are paying 65-70 per hour a few lots require salt and side walks (small banks)...... to the top


----------



## santelikk (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent to you


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

If you need a hand give me a call. I may be able to help with a truck or two.

You can get my phone off my website

www.timberseal.net

Greg


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Will you be plowing the South Bend area? South Bend is supposed to be getting a lot of snow this week and I am on the South Side of Indy but would like to find someone who is wanting subs in that area.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I need 4 trucks for a lot in hammond Indiana it is a 0 tolerance lot pay is 65 per hour call me on my cell 708-703-2783 leave a message if no answer... to the top


----------



## mike111 (Jan 7, 2008)

i have two trucks in indy you still gonna need help in hammond


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

positions have been filled this is a 0 tolerance account and I have a 1hr time frame from time the call is made to be on site with at least 2 pieces of equip working


----------

